# Synology DS414slim



## crmaris (Jul 6, 2014)

The NAS market grows day by day and all companies thrive to introduce more and more innovative products. In today’s review, we will take a good look at one of these products, the Synology DS414slim, a compact NAS with a huge feature list.

*Show full review*


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 4, 2014)

Great review 

I do not understand why many "home user NAS boxes" have 2 ethernet ports ...

- how many people have LACP capable routers/switches at home ?? 

......hmmm could be a frontpage poll


----------



## crmaris (Aug 4, 2014)

it isn't so expensive any more to have 2 NICs so why not! As for managed switches you can find some very affordable ones nowadays from brands like TPlink etc.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 4, 2014)

crmaris said:


> it isn't so expensive any more to have 2 NICs so why not! As for managed switches you can find some very affordable ones nowadays from brands like TPlink etc.



Yes I know - but it still requires some basic network knowledge to configure those things.
I use HP ProCurve and Cisco Catalyst managed switches on work and they are not just "Plug n´ Play"

But maybe TPlink and brands in that category are easy to handle......


----------



## crmaris (Aug 4, 2014)

yeap TPLink is a piece of cake to setup and super-reliable so far.


----------



## crmaris (Aug 4, 2014)

*Synology just informed me of something serious which all of Synology NAS owners should read, till the official PR is out.


DSM is undergoing a CryptoLocker hack called SynoLocker – as of yesterday (08/03/14). It’s a BitCoin Mining hack that encrypts portions of data, and ransoms the decryption key for .6 BitCoin ($350). So far, it looks like the matter is localized to non-updated versions of DSM 4.3, but we are actively working on, and researching the issue to see if it also effects DSM 5.0 as well.

In the interim, we are asking people to take the following precautions:
A. Close all open ports for external access as soon as possible, and/or unplug your Disk/RackStation from your router

B. Update DSM to the latest version

C. Backup your data as soon as possible

D. Synology will provide further information as soon as it is available.


If your NAS has been infected:

A. Do not trust/ignore any email from unauthorized/non-genuine Synology email. Synology email always has the “synology.com” address suffix.

B. Do a hard shutdown of your Disk/RackStation to prevent any further issues. This entails a long-press of your unit’s power button, until a long beep has been heard. The unit will shut itself down safely from that point.

C. Contact Synology Support as soon as possible at, http://www.synology.com/en-global/support/knowledge_base*


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hmm, mine is updated to 5.0, but I may just turn it off for the time being.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 5, 2014)

a few of the benchmarks here have the transfer rate cut off

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Synology/DS414slim/19.html


----------



## crmaris (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't rely at all on ATTO, I only take into consideration the results of my program. I just put it there for reference since many are used to it. 
You have to move large volumes of data in order to have accurate results.


----------

